# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Për të kujtuar

## maratonomak

e dashur ;
per te kujtuar ty  ,sme ngelet ghe tjeter vecse te shoh ty ne fotografi te nje kohe mrekullish te largeta;
per te te kujtuar ty me duhet te te shoh ne momente te bukura dhe dashamirese per shpirtin;
me duhet te ndiej dhe te kujtoj ate qe se bashku jetuam ;
te kujtoj dhe i mrekulluar ndiej shpirtin tim te shprehet me fjale te formuara bukur dhe embelsisht te perqafoj mbi nje shpirt qe ste haron , mbi lote premtimi dhe me nje mrekulli qe kurre nuk shuhet;

----------


## silvi82

per te kujtuar ty... 
behet gjithmone e me e veshtire... 
koha, tashme e kam kuptuar qe ajo sheron cdo plage, fshin cdo enderr, asgjeson cdo brenge te se kaluares... 
ndaj kujtimet, edhe pse jam e sigurte qe, ne nje menyre a ne nje tjeter, do jetojne tek une perjete, do humbin diku ne thellesite e mendjes time, do struken kaq shume nga pesha e kohes, sa at'here asgje nuk do kete me vlere asgje, as perpjekja me e vogel per te te kujtuar ty...
ne fund te fundit, tashme dyshoj nese ti e meriton kete gje... po?? jo?? ndoshta?? ndoshta jo!!!
e dini... njerezit qe na duan me shume, na marrin ne qafe... pa e ditur as ata vete, na kepusin me mes endrren me te bukur...

----------


## maratonomak

do doja te dija;
a me kujton ti ndonjehere?
si mund ta di nje gje te tille?
sa mire do ishte ta dija qe ti me kujton.
do mund te qeshja i qetesuar duke u mbeshtetur mbi nje dashuri te larget .
nje urim per mua mjafton e dashur.
nje urim , vetem nje urim ,
te mund te harroj jeten e perditshme dhe te jetoj jeten dikur te bukur .

por une te kujtoj .
te kujtoj dhe te mbaj mend si nje shpirt te ngrohte qe eshte kaq e bute dhe kaq e embel si nje engjell qe loton mbi lote premtimi qe kurre nuk me gezuan .
mbi fjale te shenjta dhe ndjenja te larta qendron imazhi yt ,dhe kjo mjafton per mua te te kujtoj
dhe une serish te kujtoj e dashur

----------


## maratonomak

jepu vlere kujtimeve te mia e dashur;
ne momente qetesie deghoj premtimet e tua ,
e furishme dhe plot deshire me kerkoje dashurine time 
ky kujtim me ben te shoh ne shpirtin tim qe ato premtime duhen mbajtur .
ato premtime qe u shenuan ne nota te embela muzike 
ato premtime qe i deghoi deti dhe duartrokiti duke qeshur 
ato fjale besnikerie qe qendruan midis meje dhe detit qe mundi te me kuptonte

----------


## maratonomak

diku aty je edhe ti ,diku aty midis turmes 
aty duke shpejtuar per te mos u vonuar ne pune ,ose duke shkuar ne shtepi te burri yt dhe familja jote per te plotesuar ate jeten tende varfanjake dhe mizerje,e cila tallet me ty dhe te ben nje marionete per te qeshur.
aty je ti 
aty , duke mbajtur kujtime qe do ti heqesh nga mendja ,por ato te ndjekin si nje enderr e keqe dhe shpesh here zgjohesh e mbytur ne ankth dhe frike ,
do doja te dija valle?
cfare te ben ty te qeshesh , te gezosh dhe te jesh e lumtur ?
une te kujtoj dhe nuk te harroj dhe e vetmja gje qe me ben te te kujtoj eshte sepse ,kjo loje nuk ka mbaruar akoma.
nuk ka mbaruar akoma.

----------


## maratonomak

a kemi haruar valle te kujtojme ?
te dashurojme , te pakten  te enderojme.
cfare eshte dikush pa endra ?
pa endra te bukura dhe pa jete te embel?
jemi vecse femije te ritur tani dhe duhet , duhet te kemi endra , duhet te enderojme ne momentet me sekrete te jetes sone .
te enderojme dhe te kujtojme .

----------


## drini_në_TR

"when you're born a lover
you're born to suffer
like all soul sisters and soul brothers"

për maratonomakun, silvin, dhe shpritrave të tjerë...
nga një tekstë kënge i grupit depeche mode

diku aty isha
diku aty
m'i shtypi rrahjet e zemrës
momenti
kur ëndrra s'është më realitet
dhe ndjenjat gënjejnë
se do t'donin me gjithë zemër
ti të ishe këtu
por s'je...
diku aty isha
aty jam në harresë...

----------


## maratonomak

kur themi qe dashurojme eshte si te jetojme nje ender , nje ender e cila te jep nje arsye per te vazhduar ;
nje kenge e bukur me kujton ty ;
kur me vjen keq per veten te kujtoj ty dhe them , cfare do beje per mua tani?
sa e veshtire eshte te jesj i lumtur .
e ngushte eshte rruga per dashuri por e madhe deshira.
nuk kam me fuqi te ndiej me per ty.
kam reshtur se dashuruari dhe deshira ka humbur .
nuk e di cpo me ndodh?
po ti?
a je ti e lumtur >?

----------


## maratonomak

> per te kujtuar ty... 
> behet gjithmone e me e veshtire... 
> koha, tashme e kam kuptuar qe ajo sheron cdo plage, fshin cdo enderr, asgjeson cdo brenge te se kaluares... 
> ndaj kujtimet, edhe pse jam e sigurte qe, ne nje menyre a ne nje tjeter, do jetojne tek une perjete, do humbin diku ne thellesite e mendjes time, do struken kaq shume nga pesha e kohes, sa at'here asgje nuk do kete me vlere asgje, as perpjekja me e vogel per te te kujtuar ty...
> ne fund te fundit, tashme dyshoj nese ti e meriton kete gje... po?? jo?? ndoshta?? ndoshta jo!!!
> e dini... njerezit qe na duan me shume, na marrin ne qafe... pa e ditur as ata vete, na kepusin me mes endrren me te bukur...


dyshon ?

pse dyshon ?
nuk lendohem , por vetem gezohem ,
gezohem sepse , dashuria erdhi tek une .

----------


## maratonomak

mundohem te te kujtoj por eshjte kaq e veshtire , derisa sjell neper mend nje moment kur ishim bashke dhe si kinema e vjeter niset shpirti im te te kujtoj .
te te kujtoj ty , ty dhe tiranen e lagur dhe ato re ngjyre gri qe te ndillnin nje ndjenje misteri dhe frike .
ishe ti dhe ishe vetem per mua , per mua dhe me mua do beje beselidhje me sekrete te zemres tende .
nje urim dhe mallkim , nje gezim dhe trishtim , nje dashuri e forte , nje dashuri hakmarese , sikur do hakmereshim me jeten tone qe nuk na  dha bekimin e saj .

jeta , dashuria . bekimi dhe ti ,dhe koha ka kaluar dhe ti je ende ketu dhe me shfaqesh si ne  nje film bardh e zi ne kinemane e shpirtit tim.
aty vetem aty te shoh.

----------


## maratonomak

Te kujtova perseri e dashur , nuk rendohet imazhi yt nga vitet qe shtohen , une te kujtova dhe ne boten time serish te dashurova .

----------


## [Perla]

Te kujtoj ... dhe ti e di sesa !

Ndoshta te dua me shume se qenien time ,e di ti valle ?! Mendoj se jo ,se di sesi e nuk e di perse ! Ndjenja ka kufinj njerezore ndjen shpirti im e cudi vertet cudi per ty .. ne gjithe botes askend pervec teje .. Ndonjehere do te doja te te zhduk nga mendja te pakten prej aty sepse e di se prej zemres nuk do te mund te nxjerr kurre. Me vjen te qesh , jo se nuk di por se nuk dua . Bravo !  Ke arritur te me kontrollosh dhe mendimet ! Ke arritur te kontrollosh jeten time te behesh momenti im i qetesise ,merzise,lumturise deshperimit ... te gjitha mbajne emrin tend . E ç'me vlejne te gjitha ato fjale te bukura te ngrohta jane vec gozhde qe me vrasin diku ne kraharor e ndoshta nje dite pa fryme do te me lene. Ndoshta ky do te jete shpetimi im ndoshta kjo eshte ajo qe ti do apo kete pret per te provuar e sterprovuar  nje fjale te dhene. Ke ikur diku larg  dhe shpirtin ma ke marre me vete.Te pakten mbaje mire  sepse me gjithe deshiren pa ardhur pas teje ...
Nje zemer ashtu sic di te dashuroje di edhe te urreje ndaj kujdes sepse brishtesia thyhet dhe shnderrohet ne fuqi nqs lendohet .. kunder te gjitheve e ndaj teje ... 
C'me vlejne te kujtoj puthjet e perqafimet e tua, jane vetem kujtime  ... e nqs nje dite do te me rikthehesh .. une do te pres qe  te me sjellesh shpirtin serisht ,qe lumturia gezimi te pajtohen me jeten time  sikurse qofte nje dite te isha e lumtur une e ti si dikur dhe kjo do te ishte  gjithcka qe do te doja !

----------


## Çaushi

*Vetem ato pak ore gjumi qe beje ndoshta me ndajne nga kujtimi per Ty!....mundohem edhe ne gjume te te kujtoj dhe gjithmone lutem ne enderr te me vijsh ...jo jo s'mund te vijsh Ti ne enderr!... sepse e pranishme  Je gjate gjithe dites,vetem Ty te kujtoj... vetem gjumi i pakt  e ndane nga T'i kujtesen time per Ty...!*

----------


## arjeta3

Te Kujtoj.......

Shkoj te fle cdo nate dhe ti nuk je ne krevat,mengjeset vijne dhe ti sje aty, ta ndegjoj zerin kur ti sflet dot.
E filloj diten duke me munguar,duke mos ditur cfare te them dhe cfare te bej. Shihem ne pasqyre dhe shoh vetem dhimbje, dita mbaron.....
Lotet fillojne kur shtrihem ne shtrat. Mendimet me torturojne koken.Qaj dhe ulerij derisa flej.
Me zgjon era e flokeve te tu por nuk je. Te degjoj zerin kur me thua ''Mbylli syte dhe do te jem ne kujtimet e tua pergjithmone''
I mbyll syte ...dhe ti je me mua

----------


## maratonomak

Perballe kohes qendroj'
une koha, une dashuria ,une dhe ajo
ska me qortime ndaj vetvetjes ,as heshtje e mahnitshme ,as lot qe kane ndezur zjar , as ulerima dhe vershellima ,as deshperime dhe me ne fund ,mallengjime.
jam i lire dhe kujtimi im eshte i ndershem me mua dhe me ben te jem i ndershem me veten .
grimca te vogla si dikur me kujtohesh tani , dhe humbi roberia dhe me ne fund jam i lire .
i lire nga ty , por jo nga dashuria/

----------


## Yrref

Atje thashe: "Shko me, se me ngulfat keshtu..."

----------


## artful dodger

ej o maratonomak, sa vjec vajte plako?

----------


## Nina2065

.... vargjet e mija sekrete, ku une filloja vetem me shkronjen e pare, e pastaj vizatoja nje zemer, e brenda fusja veten time, ashtu , vertet, une isha roberuar , une dashuroja me gjithe forcen time, fale budallallekut, qe qellimisht ka lindur, une heshta, dhe ishte mire, sa mire qe heshta.....

----------


## Nina2065

... kur arrita  ne nje perfundim ,se me ne fund duhej te flisja,   kjo ishte e tmerrshme, ti heshte.  O Zot thashe, . ... a me degjon,.. dhe Zoti Heshti, ... heshti se Ai, e din c`ka asht ma e mira, ma e drejta....

----------


## Nina2065

......mbase kur kisha lexuar  "..... sikur te isha djale.." kisha kuptuar dhe e kisha pranuar ne heshtje se jemi lindur te vuajme , mendova, , dhe shume kohe ai mendim me rrinte  jo i fshehur, por dilte jashte shume here, derisa , une gjeta nje menyre tjeter, une i pranova ne rradhe te pare vetes, i dhashe nje shtytje, duhet te ndryshoj, kjo bote ka vend, lumturi edhe per mua, ... dhe u desht kohe dhe e gjeta, jam e lumtur se une dua , dhe miq, luftoni per lumturine, ajo asht lufta me e veshtire por qe arrihet,  vetem nje sekret ka,. filloni tek vetja, duhet ta lumturosh veten ti , njehere e pastaj gjeje njeriun qe mendon se te lumturon....

----------

